# test



## splinter99 (Sep 7, 2006)

how do I fix this?  I resize the photo..it says it was successfuly loaded...I went back and took out the spaces but still I get the dreaded box with an x and no pic


----------



## txcwboy (Sep 7, 2006)

Try the file name.It wouldnt show mine when the file name was too long.I shorted it and reloaded them and wah LAH !

Dave


----------



## splinter99 (Sep 7, 2006)

what can I remove to make it shorter?   sorry im an idiot at this


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 7, 2006)

Harold,

Check name you gave the file.  Do not use any numerals or any special characters #@$%, etc.  See if that helps.


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by splinter99_
> <br />I went back and took out the spaces but still I get the dreaded box with an x and no pic


I checked the properties of the link and it says the name is "20069801340_67%20cent-2_edited%20Small%20_edited.jpg"  Try taking out the three instances of "%20", which is HTMLese for a blank.

Regards,
Eric


----------

